# All 24 rubik's cube orientations



## Filipe Teixeira (May 15, 2021)

I had to generate this manually with a spreadsheet, might help you one day.

All 24 rubik's cube orientations


U​R​F​D​L​B​​y​r​b​w​o​g​Yellow top, Blue front​y​b​o​w​g​r​Yellow top, Orange front​y​o​g​w​r​b​Yellow top, Green front​y​g​r​w​b​o​Yellow top, Red front​r​b​w​o​g​y​Red top, White front​r​w​g​o​y​b​Red top, Green front​r​g​y​o​b​w​Red top, Yellow front​r​y​b​o​w​g​Red top, Blue front​w​o​g​y​r​b​White top, Green front​w​g​r​y​b​o​White top, Red front​w​r​b​y​o​g​White top, Blue front​w​b​o​y​g​r​White top, Orange front​o​g​y​r​b​w​Orange top, Yellow front​o​y​b​r​w​g​Orange top, Blue front​o​b​w​r​g​y​Orange top, White front​o​w​g​r​y​b​Orange top, Green front​g​y​r​b​w​o​Green top, Red front​g​r​w​b​o​y​Green top, White front​g​w​o​b​y​r​Green top, Orange front​g​o​y​b​r​w​Green top, Yellow front​b​w​o​g​y​r​Blue top, Orange front​b​o​y​g​r​w​Blue top, Yellow front​b​y​r​g​w​o​Blue top, Red front​b​r​w​g​o​y​Blue top, White front​




BenChristman1 said:


> Maybe you could add what rotations you need to do to get to that state. (e.g. y2 would correspond with white top, blue front.)


clicky


----------



## GenTheThief (May 15, 2021)

this is an important list

definitely going on my bookmark list


----------



## qwr (May 15, 2021)

this looks like it could make a nice code golf question


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 15, 2021)

Maybe you could add what rotations you need to do to get to that state. (e.g. y2 would correspond with white top, blue front.)


----------



## rubik2005 (May 15, 2021)

I'm really confused as to what this is. Could someone explain it?

What is the "w," "g," "o,"


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 15, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I'm really confused as to what this is. Could someone explain it?
> 
> What is the "w," "g," "o,"


“W” is white, “G” is green, “O” is orange, etc.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2021)

Useful to know the number of orientation. It will be cool if it is expressed as a state map, rather than a table. Like, WY is z2y off YO orientation and so on.

If someone does decide to become orientation neutral in the future, they have to practice tracing 24 times more harder than the current batch of BLDers.


----------



## branson_lau (May 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Maybe you could add what rotations you need to do to get to that state. (e.g. y2 would correspond with white top, blue front.)




URFDLBrotation requiredyrbwogx2Yellow top, Blue frontybowgrx2 y'Yellow top, Orange frontyogwrbz2Yellow top, Green frontygrwbox2 yYellow top, Red frontrbwogyx' z'Red top, White frontrwgoybz'Red top, Green frontrgyobwx z'Red top, Yellow frontrybowgx2 z'Red top, Blue frontwogyrb/White top, Green frontwgryboyWhite top, Red frontwrbyogy'White top, Blue frontwboygry2White top, Orange frontogyrbwx zOrange top, Yellow frontoybrwgx2 zOrange top, Blue frontobwrgyx' zOrange top, White frontowgrybzOrange top, Green frontgyrbwox yGreen top, Red frontgrwboyx y2Green top, White frontgwobyrx y'Green top, Orange frontgoybrwxGreen top, Yellow frontbwogyrx' y'Blue top, Orange frontboygrwx' y2Blue top, Yellow frontbyrgwox' yBlue top, Red frontbrwgoyx'Blue top, White front


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 15, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> URFDLBrotation requiredyrbwogx2Yellow top, Blue frontybowgrx2 y'Yellow top, Orange frontyogwrbz2Yellow top, Green frontygrwbox2 yYellow top, Red frontrbwogy/Red top, White frontrwgoybz'Red top, Green frontrgyobwx z'Red top, Yellow frontrybowgx2 z'Red top, Blue frontwogyrb/White top, Green frontwgryboyWhite top, Red frontwrbyogy'White top, Blue frontwboygry2White top, Orange frontogyrbwx zOrange top, Yellow frontoybrwgx2 zOrange top, Blue frontobwrgyx' zOrange top, White frontowgrybzOrange top, Green frontgyrbwox yGreen top, Red frontgrwboyx y2Green top, White frontgwobyrx y'Green top, Orange frontgoybrwxGreen top, Yellow frontbwogyrx' y'Blue top, Orange frontboygrwx' y2Blue top, Yellow frontbyrgwox' yBlue top, Red frontbrwgoyx'Blue top, White front



rbwogy/
Red top, White front
???????


----------



## branson_lau (May 15, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> rbwogy/
> Red top, White front
> ???????


thanks, edited


----------

